# Any NDT Techs out there?



## johnnya (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi
I am a UK based commercial diver, in the process of increasing my employability and gaining NDT quals. presently doing PCN 3.1 & 3.2 level II. I am wondering about NDT opportunities (contract or permanent) in New Zealand.

All help and advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## dalesmith92 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey, I realise this was a while ago but have you been succesful in finding work. My boss is looking for a couple of ndt techs in NZ. Could you get back to me on [email protected].

Thanks
Dale


----------

